# OMG TONGUE PIERCING



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

I was in Nashville Tenn. and saw a rottweiler with his tongue pierced.. :shock: It was just wrong but I also saw dogs with diamond studs in there ears and such.. What am I missing here?


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

NO WAY...are you serious? :shock:


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

i have not seen it done in person but i have seen pictures of animal piercings on searches i have done. i find it ridiculous!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

oh gods not another stupid pets as fashion acessories fad...
i rember seeing 1 dog wiht a peirced ear, the owner said she thought it looked cool but wasnt brave enough to get it done themselves and since dogs ears dont feel anything... :shock: 

i was sooo mad...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I have heard of dogs having their ears peirced and wearing earrings but never actually seen it.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh wow! That is so ridiculous!!!


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

That is silly. I wouldn't want to be the guy piercing the wrotweilers tongue :? .


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Ugh... some girl brought her PINK poodle into Petsmart to be groomed last week, and she had some big HOOP EARRINGS on her. :evil:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

That just sounds so stupid. I cannot believe what some people do to their pets :evil:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

What kind of idiots actually do this to a dog? I couldn't imagine walking into a place & asking them to pierce my dogs tongue! :shock:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg if I ever saw a dog with their ears pierced I would seriously injure their owners.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

:shock: That's HORRIBLE!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

In my opinion, that is horrible and flat out cruel. :evil: It seem like any piercing on a dog could easily be torn out. :evil:


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

It just disgusted me ..poor baby.. Im with you i would want to be the one that pierces the rottweiler  :shock:


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

Its wrong and mean :evil: . Never seen anything like it myself. I also think people who get their babies ears pieced at a couple of months is also very cruel. i saw a little girl screaming with pain, she was about 1 year old. It made me feel sick and it upset me. I would be the same with a dog. Its total irrisonbible dog rough play, they would be ripped out so easiely.
O.k finnished my rant now


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
That make me so angry :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
We have piercing because we choose too, poor dog what are we coming too?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: Thats the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard , how could anyone do that to an animal???!!!


----------

